# New lathe owner!!!



## Theflyingwrench (Feb 1, 2022)

Well I did it! I paid the deposit on a new cx707 craftex lathe today. Now I got too get 220 power run for it can't wait to see the crate.
Anyone know what size QCTP wedge type will fit it,?


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 1, 2022)

Theflyingwrench said:


> Well I did it! I paid the deposit on a new cx707 craftex lathe today. Now I got too get 220 power run for it can't wait to see the crate.
> Anyone know what size QCTP wedge type will fit it,?



AXA 7-12 swing
BXA 12-15 swing

You're right on the x-over so you will need to take a close look at dimensions to decide which one best fits your lathe.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 1, 2022)

congrats!!

Measure from the top of your compound to the centre line.  Each size has height recommendations.

[edit] Craig and I hit post at the same time...


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 1, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 1, 2022)

Don't take my word for it but I think the AXA will be the best fit.  They ate also typically cheaper than the BXA.

To call the CX707 a 12" lathe is a bit of an exaggeration by Busy Bee Tools.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 1, 2022)

Theflyingwrench said:


> Well I did it! I paid the deposit on a new cx707 craftex lathe today. Now I got too get 220 power run for it can't wait to see the crate.
> Anyone know what size QCTP wedge type will fit it,?


nice, the new version of mine. 

I have axa tool post from accusize and still had to make minor modification to my post to mount the post


----------



## Degen (Apr 23, 2022)

Just plunked down on the CX707 lathe, wanted the King but gotta get what you can find.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 23, 2022)

@Degen & @Theflyingwrench 

I recently helped another member adapt a BXA to their new Craftex. It should have had an AXA but he wanted the bigger unit. His compound had a step up riser on it. We took a tenth off of the top of the step and it works fine. In the on-line photos, yours looks to be flat. But those photos are often wrong. (In fact the Lever for the feed direction is missing on line..... LOL) I'd be interested in seeing what your compound looks like in reality after you get it. 

I'd also like to see a few photos of that huge giant chart on the change gear cover. 

I think you will be glad you got the gearhead version of that lathe. Nice! 

Also nice to see the thread dial on the right side of the carriage instead of the left. 

You will have fun!


----------



## Degen (Apr 23, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> @Degen & @Theflyingwrench
> 
> I recently helped another member adapt a BXA to their new Craftex. It should have had an AXA but he wanted the bigger unit. His compound had a step up riser on it. We took a tenth off of the top of the step and it works fine. In the on-line photos, yours looks to be flat. But those photos are often wrong. (In fact the Lever for the feed direction is missing on line..... LOL) I'd be interested in seeing what your compound looks like in reality after you get it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, I believe I already have an AXA tool holder and modification with CT054 CNC mill if needed should be no problem .

Also for those following I and getting rid of my Logan Model 200 see other post as this is the replacement (reason Bore size, needed something over 1.3")


----------



## Degen (Apr 23, 2022)

@Theflyingwrench maybe you can answer a question for me as i don't have it yet, what is the mounting hole size at the floor side of the cabinets (do they have a thread) and how many are there total.

I'm going to set mine with adjustable machine pads.


----------

